# Thoughts on what the Garro audiobooks will be about



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

"In surviving the horrors on board the Eisenstein, Nathaniel Garro proved his courage and absolute loyalty to the Emperor. On his return to Terra, Garro is despatched on a mission of even greater importance – a mission given to him by Malcador the Sigillite himself. He soon finds himself back amongst the stars and on the fields of battle, thrust into a warzone where the Ultramarnes battle a greenskin invasion. Once again Garro must fight for survival, but now he also fights to achieve a higher purpose... "

Thats our synopsis for Oath Of Moment. What could Garro's so important mission be, i would orginally of thought it to be something to do with the traitor legions or other Heresy business, but an Ultramarine/Ork battle doesnt sound like it, obviously it still could be. One thought i've had is possibly sending Garro to recruit more like him from the Ultramarines?

Not too much to go on with Legion Of One yet though


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I think we'll find that Garro is one of the founding members of a fledgling Inquisition. As to his mission, maybe it's to try and free up the UM from battling the greenskins and get back to the important stuff, like killing traitors.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Here is a hunch, of mine: As pointed out, upon an earlier, similar thread by _Dark Angel_, the Astartes upon the cover of _ Garro: Legion __of one_, has the symbol of the Luna Wolves upon his power-armour; specifically the center of his breastplate, upon the ''buckle'' or ''harness''. Is this Iacton Qruze? Doubtful, really. Is this Garviel Loken? Most likely. Why have several author's confirmed his return? Why is there _purpose_ shading/lack of light around the face of the Astartes?

It would seem... more than coincidence, if these Audio's are released in a similar time period to the Grey Knight's revamp of their Codex and miniatures. 

So, yes, I think, although lets face it, I'm probably wrong, these shall shed light on Loken/Garro and dare I say the Grey Knight Chapter? Considering how they were the 666th founding, I doubt it - perhaps a pseudo-Grey Knight Legion/Chapter (Despite a lack of Codex Astartes) in response to Magnus fucking up the Emperor's plans within the Imperial Webway and the colossal daemonic backlash?


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

If that on Legion of one cover isnt Garro then it has to be Iacton. He arrived with Garro sametime there and i bet they both are heavily partnered on audiobooks. I think it all depends on what time these audiobooks are set that what their mission are. Until that its mostly just speculation.

And i hope Loken will stay under that building, please no more hollywood comebacks. Think this should be thread on its own, not about Loken but those invulnerable heroes that just cant die because they have to survive against all odds everytime.


----------



## X FiftY 1ne (Aug 30, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I think we'll find that Garro is one of the founding members of a fledgling Inquisition. As to his mission, maybe it's to try and free up the UM from battling the greenskins and get back to the important stuff, like killing traitors.


This. I was always under the assumption that Garro and Iacton were the founding members of the Inquisition. Having experienced the terrors of the warp, they probably made an agreement to rid the universe of all scum.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

X FiftY 1ne said:


> This. I was always under the assumption that Garro and Iacton were the founding members of the Inquisition. Having experienced the terrors of the warp, they probably made an agreement to rid the universe of all scum.


I firmly believe this, as I read Collected Visions right after _Flight of the Eisenstein_, and the crossover was remarkable. 

In The Horus Heresy, Collected Visions book the Emperor instructs Malcador to gather loyal and determined men to be a "cadre of an elite group of investigators whose role is to root out heresy and treachery". Malcador has already met Garro and co at this stage in FotE, and was looking for a purpose for him and his men.

Before Malcador ascends the Golden Throne he presents this cadre to the Emperor: "Sire, these others are known to you. Each of them is a Space Marine. They have cast aside their allegiance to Primarch and Legion who have sided with Horus, and pledged themselves anew to you, their Emperor and Father."

The Emperor goes on to say they "do indeed have a vital role to play in the future of the Imperium, though veiled in secrecy will they be."

Obvious, really.:victory:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> The Emperor goes on to say they "do indeed have a vital role to play in the future of the Imperium, though veiled in secrecy will they be."


Strange that the Emperor seems fine with secret organisations here, yet at the end of _Nemesis_ he condemns the Officio Assassinorum for being shrouded in secrecy and unaccountable. 

Yet another minor hick-up by James Swallow maybe? Or just further proof of the Emperor being a hypocritical ****?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

X FiftY 1ne said:


> This. I was always under the assumption that Garro and Iacton were the founding members of the Inquisition. Having experienced the terrors of the warp, they probably made an agreement to rid the universe of all scum.


The clue's hidden within _The Flight of the Eisenstein _convey as much; Malcador speaking intuitively to Garro, Iacton and a Sister of Silence of considerable rank (I forget her name, often :grin jumps out of the page, metaphorically speaking, of these 3 founding each branch/wing of the Inquisition. However, as I mentioned this would _have_ to be a form of Pseudo-Inquisition, as we know (As Spikey told me upon another, similar thread) The Inquisition was founded way after the Horus Heresy, probably even after the Scouring. I_ believe_ the Ordo Malleus came first, followed by the Ordo Hereticus after/during the Age of Apostasy and then the Ordo Xenos - arguably in response to increasing Xenos action - Tau expansion, Tyranid Hive Fleet arrival and increasing Necron activity. 

Again, I believe _something_ important shall be revealed, but what? And you can bet your bottom dollar, Loken is involved.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Hm....

Weren't the Ultramarines mustering to go fight the Orks just before the Heresy? I know one of the Legions were, but I ain't sure which one, though the Ultramarines seem prime in my eyes. So perhaps Garro is going to warn the Ultramarines of the evidently upcoming battle? Dunno, probably a shot in the dark that.

Also on the Luna Wolf matter: I am _really_ not sure on who that is. I did initially think it was Loken, but why would they bring back someone with his calibre in an audio-book? I am sure lack Library know that a lot of people don't like them, and thus many would miss it, but I guess it could work as a product seller...


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

bobss said:


> The clue's hidden within _The Flight of the Eisenstein _convey as much; Malcador speaking intuitively to Garro, Iacton and a Sister of Silence of considerable rank (I forget her name, often :grin jumps out of the page, metaphorically speaking, of these 3 founding each branch/wing of the Inquisition. However, as I mentioned this would _have_ to be a form of Pseudo-Inquisition, as we know (As Spikey told me upon another, similar thread) The Inquisition was founded way after the Horus Heresy, probably even after the Scouring. I_ believe_ the Ordo Malleus came first, followed by the Ordo Hereticus after/during the Age of Apostasy and then the Ordo Xenos - arguably in response to increasing Xenos action - Tau expansion, Tyranid Hive Fleet arrival and increasing Necron activity.
> 
> Again, I believe _something_ important shall be revealed, but what? And you can bet your bottom dollar, Loken is involved.


Ordo Malleus and Xenos first with the Ordo Hereticus roughly 5,000 years after the Inquisiton's initially founding- but Inquisitors don't have to belong to those Ordos, nor will those Ordos only deal with the primary threat they were founded to combat, they can _just_ be Inquisitors dealing with any and all threats without specialising.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Thats what i meant by recruiting, as in recruiting other marines and individuals into the new inquisition and their ordo militants


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

Maybe they will be known as the first deathwatch. A collection of spacemarines from different legions. 
Just a thought?


----------



## Magister (Sep 2, 2010)

FORTHELION said:


> Maybe they will be known as the first deathwatch. A collection of spacemarines from different legions.
> Just a thought?


Yeah, I can definitely see that. Who knows, maybe the new Deathwatch RPG will make reference if that is the case.


----------

